# Need Help....



## Italian_Mami31 (Mar 20, 2012)

I dunno where to put this..... I put it here lol

Ex husband and I been divorced since 2006, I remarried in 2008.... 

I have two children with him, and he doesn't pay child support at all. He's currently behind child support 4,000 and still pending. I have a case with Attorney General which don't seem to be helpful at all because I have been trying to gain payment with them for collection for my boys. 

Since the divorced he has NEVER provided HEALTH INSURANCE,DENTAL, he paid child support off/on half the time he was late he would go without months paying it and he will receive a letter issuing a warrant for arrest to keep out of jail. He will pay 800.00 and he will go another 6/8 months not paying child support and the Attorney General will accept that.

I want to go for SOLE custody pretty much my HUSBAND has provided everything for my BOYS. He provided MEDICAL/DENTAL when he was in teh Army to present. He would buy clothes, school supplies, attend all my sons dr appointments and, medical appointments with school functions such as meetings with the teachers and etc.

EX husband lives in Jersey and we live in TEXAS. Since we been living in Texas he never sees his SON. We were living in JERSEY for about 6 months and he saw his sons like every 3 months. 

The case is in the Prosecutor office Monday I am supposed to call back but I feel the attorney general has given me the run around with this case its been almost 2 yrs since I filed and nothing has been done the only excuse I get is that they have other cases and etc. 

I DUNNO IF IT WORTH ME GOING TO COURT or even worth filing he probably wont even show up because he doesnt have a job or any money. His wife is paying for everything because hes unemployed he chooses not to work and his wife basically is taking care of him.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Well, I will speak from your childrens' point of view.

They need to give up (as do you) on having him as a father figure. You have a wonderful husband who wants nothing more than to be your and your kids' savior.

Let him.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Go for the full custody. I doubt that the money is worth the fight. Sounds like your ex might be more than glad to have the legal case of child support off his back. 

Heck, he might even get a job once he's not avoiding child support.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

And your kids will be better off, being able to hang onto your husband - their REAL dad - once this nonsense is over.


----------

